# We’re stuggling



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The back garden is pristine 

The van is empty but not yet cleaned 

The front garden really needs clearing, the greenhouse is almost there , but the delicate pot plants need to go in The lawn ( artificial ) and paths need pressure hosing 

The bathroom has developed a leak 

Our son and grandchild stay here on and off throughout the week , he’s harder work than her 

Our granddaughter returns each weekend , to chill

She’s a working women now 

A new bed has been delivered today for us , so the old one needs to go 

Friday is the family meal 

So stop, I’ve poured my wine , the homemade steak and potato pie is in the oven 

Tonight Albert will snore all night and disturb my sleep 

So what on earth has changed 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> So stop, I've poured my wine , the homemade steak and potato pie is in the oven
> 
> Tonight Albert will snore all night and disturb my sleep
> 
> ...


It's yet another day that you are together - we have to wake up and say "Thank you for this day" each and every day 'cos eventually we won't be able to do or say that......

I know how hard you work Sandra - you thrive on it and Albert is there to support you and you him - that's great for all of us.:laugh::wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s tongue in cheek Dave as you know 

I wouldn’t really swap places with anyone 

Sometimes it takes all the running I can do to stand in the same place 

But we’re both slowing down

Not so much running these days 

But we are never lonely 

We have kids and grandkids raising their eyebrows at us 

Telling us we’re old 

But telling us we’re not normal for our age 

As our older grand kids say , you both are so weird you really should act older , you’re ancient really aren’t you ?

But you don’t seem like it 

Of course not we give them a run for their money 

Or lack of it 

Sandra 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Y'know there are just some days when all those minor problems mount up and you think "Why Me".?
But then as we cast around and listen to others it seems everyone is struggling with one or more problems at least as annoying or serious as ours.

Should have gone to another funeral Last Friday.
Friends sold and moved out of UK house but French house not available till mid Dec.
More friends with ailments and hospital appointments.

Makes my all consuming problems with AOL rather insignificant.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe Ray

But it’s the humdrum day to day events that occur in your life that makes the world go round 

Having noticed a damp patch on the lounge ceiling below our en suite 

Albert spent most of the day dismantling most of the baths plumbing , changed washers and tightened and replaced everything 0

Only then did he discover the leak was actually from the feed to the toilet :grin2:

So now a water stain on the ceiling to deal with 

Such is life >

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gloss paint Sandra and then emulsion again after twice.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Or. Plumber and decorator. Put yer feet up!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a stain sealant Ray

Just another job to add to the list 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Or. Plumber and decorator. Put yer feet up!


Plumbers and decorators take their time fitting jobs in, we've always done our own where possible

The ceiling is recently decorated so will just be a touch up job

Young Albert can reach it without a ladder !!!

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Plumbers and decorators take their time fitting jobs in, we've always done our own where possible
> 
> The ceiling is recently decorated so will just be a touch up job
> 
> ...


Well I might have a job in Manchester shortly Sandra so maybe Ill come and sort it all for you!  Mind you I am banned from painting or DIY here for good reason so up to you.  I could drink your Leffe though and offer consultancy advice to the workers. Im good at that.  Fancy a hug and a pis$ up?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> The back garden is pristine
> 
> The van is empty but not yet cleaned
> 
> ...


Well we are having bad luck aswell.We had new combi boiler heating system fitted in the summer,
not long after we had a leak that flooded our en-suite and bedroom.All being done through insurance,
but for one thing and another its taken ages,and we cant get the ensuite done till 12th Dec,and the 
bedroom carpet replaced on 22nd Dec.So we been upside down for months!:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think we all go through these multiple problems at times Jo. Like how many spinning plates can we manage at one time before they all become too much.
You usually find one partner worries and tries to sort them out and the other partner just breezes along accepting they will be dealt with in due course.

Ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

raynipper said:


> I think we all go through these multiple problems at times Jo. Like how many spinning plates can we manage at one time before they all become too much.
> You usually find one partner worries and tries to sort them out and the other partner just breezes along accepting they will be dealt with in due course.
> 
> Ray.


You are exactly right Ray,you just have to grin and bare it sometimes I suppose.Be nice to be
back to normal by Christmas,but I will be surprised if it is!
But if it isnt there are worse things that can happen!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely Barry 

Definately 

The hug , what the hell would I give for that 

The **** up, why not, it seems I have a reputation 

All though I can’t recall when I’ve ever been pissed 

No pun intended 

I’m sure I drink too much by national guidelines 

But I feel great , maybe I speak a bit freer , maybe I annoy some by free speech

Maybe I don’t really care , why should I ?.

Do I attack any of you , do I tell you you’re rubbish ?

Do I care about what happens in your lives ?

I think you know I do 

So there you go Barry ,

For years you’ve been special to me 

And you still are my toy boy 

This house is open house to you and yours

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Well we are having bad luck aswell.We had new combi boiler heating system fitted in the summer,
> not long after we had a leak that flooded our en-suite and bedroom.All being done through insurance,
> but for one thing and another its taken ages,and we cant get the ensuite done till 12th Dec,and the
> bedroom carpet replaced on 22nd Dec.So we been upside down for months!:frown2:


It's not really bad luck

It's just life

I've no doubt my front garden will be pristine

A little later than we expected

The leaks are fixed

The Christmas trees will go up

And Christmas will take place

The grandkids will be delighted, the Christmas dinner will be cooked and enjoyed

Another year when I'll cook it

And tonight our two oldest grandkids have arrived unexpectantly and ate dinner with us

Teasing, reminiscing their memories of us in their lives , the caravan where they learnt to ride a bike, the shop where they were so anxious as they learnt to shop alone , not to spend more money than they had that for a while were so disappointed that they had change

A word with the shopkeeper so she ensured they could spend it all And success they had no change

The elation at having nothing left of their days allowance

So the circle of life continues

And sadness because my best friends are no longer with me to celebrate Christmas , but if I'm honest it was never just

Christmas , it was more everyday

But we get older and expect loss in our minds , but maybe we really don't in our heart

And maybe I havent put my heart into finding new friends

But hey in the scheme of things

What's a leaking ceiling ?

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Ask yourself Sandra, on a scale of 1 to 100 of disasters, how does a leaking ceiling score. Yes, I thought so....

And, another thought, don't we all face the time when we can/should hand over fixit jobs to a son or a professional, instead of doing it ourselves as we always did in the past?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandra, are you watching Chris Tarrent in Israel on their trains on Channel 5 now.? It's very interesting.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hadnt noticed it Ray 

I’ll see if I can find it on catch up

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> It's not really bad luck
> 
> Christmas , it was more everyday
> 
> ...


You don't need to put in any effort at all, you attract friends (well good, nice-to-have ones, like me 0) like flies just by being you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Has your cough given you laryngitis Sandra ? 
You haven´t spoken for ages.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven’t felt too well jan 

Haven’t slept too well either 

Just felt unwell, tired and a bit down , my chest is sore 
just recovering when Albert started and reinfected me 

Have followed the posts but couldn’t think what to say 

So I haven’t lost my voice , not sure where my heart is at the moment 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it more than a cough ? Have you seen the doctor?
Turned out Hans did have bronchitis so had to have antibiotics.
Whatever it is I hope you will soon feel better, look after yourselves.
Jan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not like you, Sandra, so a quick check up would not go amiss. This is the wrong time of year to let yourself get run down or have a rumbling chest infection.


Just bought a SAD lamp from Maplins to help with the winter blues. Trouble is that there are not enough plug points in the fifth wheeler  The dog's new heated pad took up the last one! And no I can't take it away from her but I might nick it when she is laying on our bed instead of in her own bed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just a heavy chesty cold Pat, the problem is that just as I was getting to the end of it, albert started with it 

So I was off again, a double dose so to speak

Just noticed this morning as he dropped off Winston ,young Albert has a chesty cough so I hope it’s not going to be a triple whammy 

A good freezing cold snap will clear the air, and I think thereis a touch of sleet in the air

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If it is the same virus we are not supposed to get them twice. It is so easy to think that it is "just" a chest cold when something else is going on. Better safe than sorry to get it checked out if you feel so poorly.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m fine

Just a bit down not really poorly 

Just under the weather , so to speak

I love winter , I love Christmas

Trees 

But not this year 

I doubt I’ll bother 

But merry Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope all three of you get well soon, Sandra!

It's that time of the year - I'm coughing myself. :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I'm fine
> 
> Just a bit down not really poorly
> 
> ...


Almost 3 more weeks before your busy Christmas, you'll have changed your mind a few times before then :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just want to say a big thanks to Sandra and Albert for looking after me last night! Great to see you both and a good evening putting the world to rights as usual. 

Albert showed me his garage where he had an entire shelf stocked with ice cold Leffe Rituel which has become by drink of choice on the continent. Yummy! Some great food and conversation and a Christmas pressie sack of my favourite beer (which I cannot get here) in the boot of the car!! 

I am busy now trying to find another excuse to go back!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your easily pleased Barry. Is that the only 'draw' to La Belle France.?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Your easily pleased Barry. Is that the only 'draw' to La Belle France.?
> 
> Ray.


No! Provence in the July sunshine, Alps, Pyrenees etc and sitting on top of a French mountain with a chunk of Brie de Meaux and a Leffe Rituel in your hand is pretty much hard to beat. I shall pretend I am there when I quaff them at Christmas and raise a glass to Sandra and Albert. Albert reckons they will be gone by Christmas though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think Albert will win on the Leffe 

You will win on Provence Barry 

We love Provence 

And what do you mean Ray, he’s easily pleased ?

A free meal( excellent) free Leffe, intelligent discussion with people who love him 

Grovel my lovely one 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm gonna run away Sandra. Half packed already. Leffe and sunshine.!!!!

Ray.


----------

